

Obama and Romney tackle 14 top science questions - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/obama-and-romney-tackle-14-top-science-questions-1.11355

======
adjwilli
I was really enjoying the lack of political posts on Hacker News. Everywhere
else on the Internet is inundated with blood pressure-raising political
opinions. Now the sewage seems to have seeped in here to...

~~~
scythe
I don't have a problem with it being on Hacker News. It's not an inspiring
speech by a Texan mayor, it's not about marijuana, and it's not an indictment
of something racist from 20 years ago. The article consists of real answers by
the real candidates to real questions: a good hacker might find it
interesting.

------
jschuur
I thought they asked them stuff like 'What's Faraday's law of induction?' or
'What's the 30th element on the periodic table'?

------
engtech
I understand why they put the responses on the left and right, but that really
made the article hard to read, especially since the candidates often had
different text lengths for each of the questions.

------
B-Con
Inane length stats for their answers:

Romney:

* Words: 5,031

* Paragraphs: 70

Obama:

* Words: 3,242

* Paragraphs: 35

